# Zinc



## BrutesorGods (Apr 27, 2014)

So I'm sitting here with my stomach in knots once again because I took a 50mg zinc pill. I thought the bacon egg and cheese taco would be enough but apparently not.

I have noticed that when I take the same zinc pill with this juice-like protein drink I don't notice any stomach pain. I'm not sure if it's the protein or the sugar/maltodextrin or what..

How do you guys get your zinc?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 27, 2014)

I take ZMA at night before bed. No stomach issues.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 27, 2014)

THISS^^^

zinc makes me feel sick unless im already sick, then i take zinc lozenges


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 27, 2014)

I puked once for taking to much on an empty stomach.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Savage. Will give it a try


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 28, 2014)

what does zinc DO ? just not something I have read up on or thought about taking for  what reason? Should I be taking zinc what am I missing out on?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 28, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> what does zinc DO ? just not something I have read up on or thought about taking for  what reason? Should I be taking zinc what am I missing out on?



Here's a good read on zinc

http://examine.com/supplements/Zinc/


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 28, 2014)

gave it a read.. I eat a shit ton of eggs and legumes I wonder if I should be dosing zinc. I guess I will have to have a blood panel done to see where my levels are


----------

